# New to this and kinda scared to take the meds



## trader758 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi, new to this whole thing. Kinda worried about taking new meds. If I can, let me give you some background.

Im a man in his 40's. Always fairly fit, 155lbs or so. For the last almost 20 yrs ive had bouts of constipation. I could go everyday, but id strain most times, then id have a day or two of diarrhea. Docs always said IBS. I just accepted it and went on with life. Never had a good diet, eating fast foods and such.

10 yrs ago I went through a bad relationship and I was really stressed. Full of anxiety for 2-3 months. I still remain alone, at my choosing, because of that relationship. Through these last 10 years, my energy started declining, and at one point had my testosterome checked because I was worried. It was very high, so I just chalked up my lack of energy to smoking and lifes daily stresses.

Fast forward to last year. Well back up a sec...for a couple years the constipation got worse and I favored my lower left side. Now back to last yr. I was under extreme stress at work. I got really bloated, from everything I ate. Had a pinch in my neck and extreme stomach pain. Doc said anxiety and acid reflux, though I only occasionally had reflux, maybe twice a year. PPI's never took the pain away, but sometimes felt like they lessened it some. Doc gave me xanax for anxiety, which over the last few months grew, to include panic attacks and a couple days last fall of skipped heart beats. They havent returned but I almost always have a slow pounding feeling.

My energy levels really took a dip after new years. I had to take off work for a week twice so far this year. I looked back at last years lab work and noticed TSH of 4.137. Doc said this was normal, but I pressured him into doing more tests this past month. TSH is now 6.5, with TPO of 762. He diagnosed me with Hashimotos. I have always had high cholesterol, and am prehypertensive, and when in panic my bp can go to 160/108. Pulse is usually in the 80-90 range, with panic ranges into 144 bpm.

Im thinking my lack of energy, anxiety, stomach, cholesterol, and blood pressure issues are all related to Hashimotos. Could that be possible? Doc isnt sure.

I took .5 mg levothyroxine for a week and it didnt agree with me. Confusion, memory loss, extreme lethargy, anxiety, and much more. Doc took me off it and wants to start me on NP Thyroid 30 mqg tomorrow morning. Im scared it will make me nervous, shoot my anxiety and blood pressure sky high. Are my fears founded?

Sorry this is long, and ill try to post what labs I have in the next post. Thank you.


----------



## trader758 (Mar 1, 2015)

My labs...

TSH 6.5 .350-5.500
T4 Free 0.93 0.89-1.76
T3 Total 1.39 0.60-1.81 (doc didnt test Free T3)
RT3 15 8-25
TPO 762 <9

Testosterone

TestFree 65.3 35.0-155.0
TestLCMSMSC 408 250-1100 (taken at 3pm)

VitD25OHD3 29 30-100

Cholesterol 249
Triglycerides 211 20-200
HDL 40 30-65
LDL 167 >160 High
CHOL/HDL Ratio 6.22


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Im thinking my lack of energy, anxiety, stomach, cholesterol, and blood pressure issues are all related to Hashimotos. Could that be possible? Doc isnt sure.


It's highly suspicious and in my opinion related. My cholesterol goes up when I am toward hypo as does my blood pressure. Being hypo, your body slows and that includes digestion, anxiety can also happen while hypo.

Try splitting your replacement medications dosages and ease into the full dose over a week or so.

You should request a thyroglobulin test and also an ultrasound of your thyroid.



> VitD25OHD3 29 30-100


Is this saying the test result was 29? Having a D test that low will cause fatigue and you should be on a prescription to raise it. I was prescribed 50K IU weekly for 12 weeks and re-tested. I now take 5K IU daily to maintain upper range for D.


----------



## trader758 (Mar 1, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> It's highly suspicious and in my opinion related. My cholesterol goes up when I am toward hypo as does my blood pressure. Being hypo, your body slows and that includes digestion, anxiety can also happen while hypo.
> 
> Try splitting your replacement medications dosages and ease into the full dose over a week or so.
> 
> You should request a thyroglobulin test and also an ultrasound of your thyroid.


Thank you. I will ask at my next visit in 4 weeks. Im not sure I can split my NP Thyroid 30mg, it is awful small in size, but ill try.



> Is this saying the test result was 29? Having a D test that low will cause fatigue and you should be on a prescription to raise it. I was prescribed 50K IU weekly for 12 weeks and re-tested. I now take 5K IU daily to maintain upper range for D.


Yes, my D level is 29. My doc has me taking 1000 IU daily, but from my research I agree I should be on prescription D until levels come up. Since I dont see my doc for 4 weeks should I bump it up to 5000 or 10000 IU's daily?

One more thing im wondering and worrying about. My Total T3 to RT3 ratio is around .1 ....very low. My doc is going to test cortisol next time we meet, but im wondering until that happens is NDT going to negatively affect me? Thanks again, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Yes, my D level is 29. My doc has me taking 1000 IU daily, but from my research I agree I should be on prescription D until levels come up. Since I dont see my doc for 4 weeks should I bump it up to 5000 or 10000 IU's daily?


1,000 won't do much - you should call your doctors office and ask for a prescription or ask them if you can take the doses you mentioned. The way I understand it is the higher dosages get the level up and then you will need a maintenance dose. It took me a few try's to figure mine but 5K IU 6-7 days a week seems to be my magic dose. It's different for everyone so just be sure you get tested after you have been on a dose for awhile.

Not sure what NDT is??

NP Thyroid has a higher concentration of T-3 and is a combo drug of T-4 and T-3. Because of that you may "feel it", you are however starting on a very low dose and hopefully some Mod's taking natural replacement meds will chime in. I've only ever been on synthetic.


----------



## trader758 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks, really appreciate the advice.


----------



## trader758 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me out. Tomorrow is the 2nd week on NP Thyroid 30 mg. I have felt great the first week. The 2nd week, last week, was up and down. Mainly up. But I did have a little anxiety creep back and stomach pains start again. I do have an ear ache at the moment so thats not helping me feel better. But I feel my energy is slowly dropping again.

Heres my question, do you see a problem with me taking 30mg in the morning as usual and adding 15mg in the afternoon?

My doc doesnt have me in for blood work for another 3 weeks, but I feel like upping the dose and see if it helps. I read that youre supposed to up the dosage every couple weeks, but the doc never said to increase until after he sees the blood work. I feel an increase is warranted, though its only been 2 weeks since I started. 30 is a low dose and though I feel better, I think a half dose in the afternoon would help keep me from taking the afternoon naps. Im still out of energy in the evening. Any thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## trader758 (Mar 1, 2015)

Doesnt many people frequent this board or is this how things usually go here?


----------

